# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  newbie info from a newbie

## stephenk

Man just a warning...I know its been posted here lots already.....but man if u can avoid shot to your quads....do it....my ass was sore and i did my quads I had to stay away from work for two days because I could not walk....just standing on the leg will bring tears to your eyes.

Also dont be cheap spend the 35 cent each for more needles and change it when u ready to inject.....goes in like your butter.

And to al the guys on this site....thanks for all the info....

----------


## Big

quads are my favorite spot

----------


## maxumboater

Mine to. They are very easy to get to and you can use 2 hands. What was you shooting?

----------


## blake.varhaug

couldnt have been test e my ass gets sore but its not too bad

----------


## Big

> couldnt have been test e my ass gets sore but its not too bad


you realize this thread is antique, right?

----------

